# 3 Gill CWC prewar tank with welded battery tray.



## szathmarig (Jul 4, 2018)

It has to be prewar tank with spot welded battery tray. Not interested in postwar 3 gill tank.


----------



## szathmarig (Jul 7, 2018)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Jul 31, 2018)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 9, 2018)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 24, 2018)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 1, 2018)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 9, 2018)

Still looking.


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 29, 2018)

Bump


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 2, 2018)

I got one !!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 2, 2018)

My bad just a complete 4 battery tray with delta button and horn..i do not have the 3 gill tank


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 10, 2018)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 14, 2018)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 18, 2018)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 29, 2018)

Still looking.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 30, 2018)

You can stop looking now and buy it $130 shipped 
As found!









Thanks for Looking and Enjoy the Ride![emoji111][emoji2534]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buickmike (Dec 30, 2018)

Thinking the horn button is on top?. Ill have to √


----------



## buickmike (Dec 31, 2018)

One pic showing tanks-38+36 in back. The 38 has fastening system intact. Original creme paint is seen. Tho button on top can't be see. It moves freely - no plating left on it. Out side of tank rusted what little paint resembled a shooting star. The glass beadier cabinet removed that and more. One pinhole and pitting.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm guessing the 3 Gill tank he's looking for is this one. At least this is what most people refer to as a 3 Gill.


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes, that's what I was referring to as 3 gill.
Thank you for the picture.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 8, 2019)

I               had the 38 for sale earlier this year at Davenport. But at 800 I still wouldn't get back what I have into it.    Its a nice riding bike.Reflecting all the work I put into the wheelset.  Up grading to script hub in front and new ND hub etc. In back. But knowing that people won't pay what I want for it. Doesn't bother me.Its parts could be used on two more bikes. I just enjoy working on them.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 8, 2019)

She was ugly when I first laid eyes on her.But I knew in my hands it was better off than laying in a scrap heap somewhere.the rims disintegrated but still it stood I hope it is able to keep upright for another 70 some years


----------



## buickmike (Jan 8, 2019)

.


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 9, 2019)

That's the tank I need.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 9, 2019)

I wasn't trying to jerk anyone around.  The whole bike was for sale this past summer. .But not in pieces. I'm able to receive. Pm but ain't figured out to return them since I lost tapatalk. I showed the pic. But I'm not gonna cut the tank out of it.


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 12, 2019)

Still looking for this tank.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 12, 2019)

@Jesse McCauley


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 24, 2019)

Still looking.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 24, 2019)

Pm Sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 26, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 29, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Mar 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Mar 23, 2019)

Bump


----------



## szathmarig (Mar 27, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 28, 2019)

Pm sent


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------

